# First shark from the beach!!!



## caseyray4487 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the pointers!!!
Anybody want to identify this one...


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Small shark....very common when young....Congrats....


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bait.

Not sure. Maybe a small sharpnose. I can't really tell.

Congrats. It's a drug. My first on beach were small sharpnose. About 4 of them one night. Then you move into bigger spinning gear and then want to yak bait out. 

Keep it up


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats man. It looks like a sharpnose. They have white spots all over them.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sharpnose. AKA bait. put a circle hook through its tail and put it out about 100yrds.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

What did you catch it on? I catch mime on squid when trying for rays from the beach. Caught 2 each trip


----------



## caseyray4487 (Jul 29, 2014)

I caught it on a small piece of mullet


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

*Congrats !*

Congratulations.... :thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

fairpoint said:


> Small shark....very common when young....Congrats....


 HA HA HA! That was funny...:thumbup:


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Congrats! Side note, Justin618, you used those big bad 130s I keep hearing about for baby Sharpnose? Sounds like overkill to me! Lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> Congrats! Side note, Justin618, you used those big bad 130s I keep hearing about for baby Sharpnose? Sounds like overkill to me! Lol


Haha oh sthu. Keep hearing about? No hearing buddy you seen them with own eyes. Lol. They're down for respooling. Both lines should be here tomorrow. Just in time for the weekend

Text me friday so we can plan this weekend.


----------

